# Ivy?



## karma_llama (Jan 4, 2009)

I have read conflicting information.....is ivy safe to use in a Crested Gecko viv??


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

If you mean the plant that commonly grows wild in this country (_Hedera helix_), then it's toxic.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

yep its toxic, one to avoid


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Although Ivy produces *slight* toxins I can't see any any risk unless the animals eats it.

I use it and so do many other people on here with no problems as long as you mae sure the animal wont consume it.


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

OP: Try checking out this thread.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

olivine said:


> OP: Try checking out this thread.


I never understand how people 'claim' this plant/bulb/wood ect killed there animal, allmost all of them have not had a post mortem done. If they haven't then they can't say what killed them.


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

fardilis said:


> I never understand how people 'claim' this plant/bulb/wood ect killed there animal, allmost all of them have not had a post mortem done. If they haven't then they can't say what killed them.


Quite frankly, I never understand how someone can recommend the use of a plant with known toxic properties, when there are plenty of perfectly safe options out there.


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

I use plastic ivy, almost no risk


----------



## sue59 (Oct 31, 2010)

It isn't always whether the crestie will eat it. I have all live planted vivs and I have seen more than one cricket eating the plants and then the cresties is going to eat the cricket, so it is going to get the ivy one way or another . Personally I would say it is one to avoid, not worth the risk as it will be little consolation to say afterwards " if only I hadn't ". :2thumb:


----------



## Oxide (Dec 31, 2011)

Higgt4 said:


> I use plastic ivy, almost no risk


I agree,personally im hesitant on using anything from the wild wether it wood or plants etc.

stick to well known live plants that people have used to be on the safe side.

i dont think you have to worry about cresty eating the ivy but mine licks water off my plants,would it get any toxins? im not prepared to find out the hard way to be honest.:|


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Get some fake ivy from dunelm mill


----------



## karma_llama (Jan 4, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Get some fake ivy from dunelm mill
> image


i dont like using fake plants tbh, much prefer real.

I have just ordered some plants from rainforestvivs so i will be using those instead.

I have however found the ivy i bought looks really lovely on top of the viv trailing down the outside of the glass.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

As with Fardilis, I've used ivy in loads of vivs- I'm using it in three at the moment- but if you have concerns, don't use it; easy!: victory:

@Jazzy: I do have concerns about artificial plants though, as per a post I made today in Habitat; some dyes and glues (and even some plastics) give off harmful fumes, so unless they are guarenteed animal-safe, you never know, although I assume they would have to at least be cleared to be household safe to be sold in this country.


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

fardilis said:


> Although Ivy produces *slight* toxins I can't see any any risk unless the animals eats it.
> 
> I use it and so do many other people on here with no problems as long as you mae sure the animal wont consume it.


how can you ever be sure your animal wont eat it?????:bash:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> how can you ever be sure your animal wont eat it?????:bash:



Well, I wouldn't use it with iguanas, yemens or other lizards known to chomp on leaves, but cresties aren't known for their browsing! :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Ron Magpie said:


> As with Fardilis, I've used ivy in loads of vivs- I'm using it in three at the moment- but if you have concerns, don't use it; easy!: victory:
> 
> @Jazzy: I do have concerns about artificial plants though, as per a post I made today in Habitat; some dyes and glues (and even some plastics) give off harmful fumes, so unless they are guarenteed animal-safe, you never know, although I assume they would have to at least be cleared to be household safe to be sold in this country.


I've been using these for ages. If they dye runs then I don't use them but the ivy has proved to be very good, no dye run off at all.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

karma_llama said:


> i dont like using fake plants tbh, much prefer real.
> 
> I have just ordered some plants from rainforestvivs so i will be using those instead.
> 
> I have however found the ivy i bought looks really lovely on top of the viv trailing down the outside of the glass.



What plants have you ordered?
I currently have Ficus pumila/snowflake, montana, columbia, and panama in my cresties tank and it looks great (I love ficus sp). I also have Anthurium scandens, Alsobia dianthiflora, Athyrium spicatum, Fittonia rouge, Pilea glauca, and a Aechema chantinii (hope I spelled them right) all of which where purcased from Rainforest vivs.
Normally you wouldet need that any plants but it depends how big the tank is.
*
*


----------



## karma_llama (Jan 4, 2009)

i ordered Peperomia Caperata ' schumi red', Ficus Montana, Ficus Pumila Snowflake, Scindapsus Aureus and Phlebodium Areolatum......i think!


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

karma_llama said:


> i ordered Peperomia Caperata ' schumi red', Ficus Montana, Ficus Pumila Snowflake, Scindapsus Aureus and Phlebodium Areolatum......i think!



Nice plants: victory:.


----------



## TJ-Geckos (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are few photos of my garg viv for some inspiration in regards to plants. This viv was just finish so will take few months for plants to grown. (looks much better in live view) All plants come from Gill from Just Airplants, she is always great and will help to choose right plants for right environment.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

With some plants like Ivy they don't just have to be toxic if ingested but can be a skin irritant. I wouldn't risk it personally.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Ivy is up to you really. I've used it in loads of planted vivs and never had a problem. It is slightly toxic, so i wouldn't use it with any reptile that is a know herbivour. But I ghave it in frog and lizards tanks and never had a problem. 

If you put it near crickets they will not eat it, trust me i've tried various experiements with them. So the issue of a crickets eaing it and then being consumd by the geckos is significantly reduced.

HOwever, it is really up to you, ivy is one of those plants that people have different opinions about so its up to you really. 

and for planed viv ideas i get all my plants from Gill at Just Airplants large specimiums, excelent service, and high quality plants at cheap prices - now i sound like I work for them lol. 

A couple of my latest vivs i've just finished. 

Pygmy Chameleon planted Habitat enclosure - pics

Lygodactylus Planted Habitat enclosure - pics

jay


----------

